# Eine Wolke im Mondschein



## billy_berlin (12. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne eine Wolke in der Nacht erschaffen, die wie vom Mond angestrahlt wirkt. 
D.h.: Wolke und Zentrum sind schemenhaft zu erkennen (typische Wolkenstruktur ist aber erwünscht), Ränder leuchten (von Mond angestrahlt) schwach weiß.

Bzw. die gleiche Wolke, jedoch mit Details (z.B. Gewitterwolke am Tag)

Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. April 2004)

Hi,

Hab mal auf die Schnelle was gebastelt. Meintest Du sowas? Wenn ja, schreib ich Dir später mal ein Tutorial dazu.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## zirag (13. April 2004)

Sieht eher nache einer Sonnenfinsternis aus mit einem Blitz ^^

Ich mach mich auch mal ran

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## zirag (13. April 2004)

So ich hab mal was gemacht ( in 5 min )
das bekommt man mit mehr Zeit noch besser hin


----------



## billy_berlin (13. April 2004)

Vielen Dank,

aber eigentlich brauche ich nur eine WOLKE


----------



## docma (13. April 2004)

hey

Wahrscheinlich sollte es so aussehen wie hier auf dem Bild, oder?
http://www.phong.com/tutorials/screen/


----------



## billy_berlin (13. April 2004)

BINGO!

Genau diese Art von Wolken suche ich!

Wie geht das?


----------



## lohokla (18. April 2004)

Auch wenn es ein wenig spät kommt, aber ich hab grad ein Tutorial gefunden bei dem das Ergebnis ziemlich gut aussieht. 
http://www.optidigit.com/stevens/cloudtut.html


----------



## billy_berlin (18. April 2004)

Vielen Dank!

Damit kann ich gut was anfangen!


----------

